# GT #11 (11/21): (7-3) Los Angeles Lakers @ (5-4) Milwaukee Bucks



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone, be back Friday night.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ You too, enjoy the break. And I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say great job on the game threads.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Here is one of those games that the Laker are supposed to win...lets see if we can keep the energy up. Minutes are being spread out so everyone should be fresh


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I really like that starting lineup with Radmanovic and Bynum in there. Now that Radmanovic is healthy, he is back to being a lights-out shooter who can really stretch the court. I see a big, big game (6 or 7 threes) for him coming up soon. I think our bench of Farmar, Ariza, Walton, Turiaf and Mihm can hang with almost anyone, and even Sasha is getting in there and hitting shots this year. Although, I am a little worried about Turiaf because he didn't look like his normal rag-tag, athletic self last night. Anyone know if Ariza is going to be with the team tonight? 

I'm really looking forward to this game because I see the Bucks as an Eastern Conference playoff contender, and both of these teams have a lot of depth (Milwaukee has Bell, Simmons, Villanueva off the bench). 

It would be fantastic if we could go into Boston with a 8-3 record...let's do it guys!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Does anyone know who coined the term "Bench Mob"??? I saw it mentioned in an article on FoxSports recently, but I don't recall which writer used it. It certainly fits!

The Lakers need to stay focused tonight and not be looking ahead to Boston. Hopefully, the Orlando trade will not have any short-term emotional effects on the team, which could lead to a letdown.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

should be another easy victory


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

It wouldn't surprise me if this is a close one. Williams will scorch Fisher, and the Bucks have a decent bench with Simmons, Villanueva, and Bell.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The bucks are re-dedicating Kareems #33 tonight at half time. 
http://www.nba.com/bucks/news/KAJ_banner_dedication_071113.html

The Bucks are 4-0 at home, so this should be a good one.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is going to be a tough game. Go bench mob!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

0-2 last year against the Bucks but Kobe was serving a one game suspension for one of them. Bynum vs. Yi should be fun to watch.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> 0-2 last year against the Bucks but Kobe was serving a one game suspension for one of them. Bynum vs. Yi should be fun to watch.
> 
> 
> > yeah i really wanna see yi play. gotta see it with my own eyes if he's a bust or not.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I wanna see Bynum take it to Bogut!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

This one is gonna come down to a battle of the benches. Hopefully the Lakers bench continues it's stellar play, if they do I think LA comes away with a win.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why the hell does the court look like that. Ugly ugly ugly


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God god, the Bucks announcers are homers.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy ****...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

2 fouls on Bogut.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow.... He just threw the ball out of bounds.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

2 fouls on Yi


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Charlie V. In for Yi.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Is Vlad actually playing good defense.....?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Vlad is looking pretty active so far... Good news. 

I really hate the floor.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Come on guys... lets get the ball


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****... what kind of defense was that. 

****


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man, you guys are so lucky you don't have to hear there announcers on league pass right now. It's been a the Yi show so far. With some digs on Kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Mute it and put on the free audio from nba.com


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Trevor Ariza is inactive for tonight if anyone is wondering... The lakers equipment manager had his #3 shipped in from LA in case PJ decided to let him play but he has yet to practice.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Two defenders on Bynum and they still foul him? They are not gonna have many people left if they keep fouling him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Im really digging the ball movement. We should really go to a shaq like approach with Bynum and let him touch it every time down.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fouls Here, Fouls There.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> Im really digging the ball movement. We should really go to a shaq like approach with Bynum and let him touch it every time down.



I think so to. Bynum is drawing double teams every time he touches this season. That could help open up the rest of the guys for wide open buckets.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Watching bynum dribble up the floor is pretty funny though.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Drew is a rebound machine....

Can we stop shooting 3's now?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum has 6 points, and 6 rebounds in 9 minutes.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

seven rebounds*


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> seven rebounds*


It didnt update when I said that. :azdaja:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA That is not Bynums range.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

8 Boards... ugly shot though


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

9 rebounds


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Pass


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

10 Boards


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

damn Mihm is in... disgusting


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ESPN gamecast is updating insanely fast.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ten boards in the first quarter of the game should make any coach happy. That ugly shot he took wasn't a good one, but Kobe was being to unselfish there.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Our shooting and shot selection is pretty terrible right now, but man is Bynum a beast on the boards!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

God damn Bynum!!!! Beast out there

I'm telling you, by the end of this season, he'll be a 12/11 2 blocks player


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Embarassing. Poor Luke.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sasha!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damnit farmar


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Uh...... dare I ask, WHAT THE **** was that?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok, I love Farmar again


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was a nice shot by Charlie V.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good defense for the most part by the Lakers so far. Gotta keep it up.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That defense was ****


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Mihm is SOOOOO bad


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Turiaf is not


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I noticed that for the most part Mihm is never double teamed. He should be able to convert some of those baskets when he is clearly got the size advantage.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

3 for Bogut.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Pulled the chair.... damnit.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lead is almost gone.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers look like they are falling a sleep right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum's starting to look like crap.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damnit....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah Im for that sub. Bynum needs to relax. His energy level is not there.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Man, Derek can't even finish an easy layup for a three point opportunity.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There are so many commercials.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow what a basket


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher for tres


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fan ****ing Tastic


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fish keeping us in the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> Man, Derek can't even finish an easy layup for a three point opportunity.



You watching the same game as me? Fisher is the only reason we still have the lead right now. No one else is doing crap.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Of course I say that and he travels.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Good Gosh


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow.... damn


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow we are playing like ****...we are making the Bucks look like the friggin Mavericks with those wide open 3s...good lord we should have closed this game out already.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lamar and Bynum dont want to play defense apparently...we should be up 10 on a garbage team like this...this is absurd...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Milwaukee is just starting to outhustle the Lakers right now. They're bound to be a little bit tired after last night's shootout, but I think they'll rebound in the second half and take control by the fourth quarter.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lmao wow Abdul Jabbar is getting his jersey retired with the Bucks...

they are the *******es that traded him to us. He did more for his career with us then with them.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We seriously need to start shooting better. We won't win if we shoot like that in the 2nd half.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We seriously need to start shooting better. We won't win if we shoot like that in the 2nd half.


Agreed.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar Odom looks lost tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dude, WTF. Why isn't anyone guarding Yi?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think Phil was right. Bynum looks super tired tonight.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Odom Jesus Christ!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Lakers seriously need to stop leving scrubs wide open...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The ****ing bucks are the worst NBA team i have watched in a while...these are scrubs that are left open...The refs are doing a great job to make sure the Bucks win


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Christ! they called the foul on andrew??


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobes getting torched tonight.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

When are we going to break away from these peices of ****?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Redd is straight up owning Kobe right now. Seriously, I haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe's pissed after that head fake. I have a feeling hes gonna turn it up now.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> lmao wow Abdul Jabbar is getting his jersey retired with the Bucks...
> 
> they are the *******es that traded him to us. He did more for his career with us then with them.


He played in Milwaukee for six seasons and had great numbers while he was there. (About 31 pts and 15 reb per game) I think it was a nice show of reverence towards one of the NBA's all-time greats.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lord...i dont even care how we win anymore because we are obviously scrubbing it up


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow, Redd is straight up owning Kobe right now. Seriously, I haven't seen that in a while.


Since he did it last year? :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

and it starts....Kobe with the 3


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> Since he did it last year? :biggrin:


I wasn't gonna say that..... But since you did.. :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Why foul a scrub like Bogut he missed the layup


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> and it starts....Kobe with the 3


Could be good or bad.. Kobe with the 3.. Will he now brick three in a row? Or will he keep scoring?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Foul on Kobe. Redd is totally getting under his skin.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This is terrible


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Does Redd have like 17 points in the third right now?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow both bucks players run into the ball and its out on the lakers....what are the refs smoking//


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Kobe's gonna have a huge fourth quarter.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Nicely executed play!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

There we go. That was a nice setup right there. Kobe to the line. I want to see more of that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn we played a horrible 3rd and were still up by 5. We better clean it up in the 4th


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Lakers are playing terreible and still up 5...we need to break this ***** open in the 4th...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> There we go. That was a nice setup right there. Kobe to the line. I want to see more of that.


Not when the refs dont want him to go to the line..


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm following the Game Trax on FoxSports. What's up with Lamar Odom??? Seems invisible tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Not when the refs dont want him to go to the line..


You gotta charge to the hole to do that. Kobe has been mostly jump shooting or passing tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Like that one. Clank.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit!! Mihm needs to go up with two hands!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gotta get Bynum back in there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wahahahahaha Air Ball!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bynum has been stuck on 10/12 for quite some time...even before his foul trouble.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Get Bynum back in please.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God get bynum in there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Mihm has been stuck in crap since he got out there. Might as well get someone who at least commands a double team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

What a ****ty *** flop!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I know he has 4 fouls, but come on Phil. It's Bynum time....what are you waiting for???


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Theres Mihm at work. Dude no presense in the post when Bynums not out there. Seriuosly, I'd take Kwame out there right now over Mihm.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

God! wrf is going on in there!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Redd continuing to slaughter Kobe.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

There's an idea! Hopefully it didn't end costing us the game. It's not looking too good right now.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Phil must have forgotten about his big man with a double/double sitting on the bench while Chris Mihm allowed Bogut to tear him apart. If they lose this game, I'm placing a lot of blame on his poor substitution patterns.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This is what happens when you leave scrubs wide open...Redd is average..he jus takes a ****load of shots.


How do we lose to ****ty teams like this.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> This is what happens when you leave scrubs wide open...Redd is average..he jus takes a ****load of shots.
> 
> 
> How do we lose to ****ty teams like this.


You have to give Redd is due credit, the guy is a very good player. The Lakers just aren't able to close out on anybody tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum!!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's why Bynum should have been in the game 5 minutes [email protected]!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum with his first tech in his career I think.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Damnit, are you kidding me? A tech right now?!?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

PJ has to get Bynum back in there. If he fouls out, then he fouls out.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Better hit both these FT"s.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dagger.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Great, Simmons is on fire tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Vlad answer back!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Horrible defense.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

It's not over yet, they just need to get a couple of stops out there.....&*#[email protected] Do they ever miss a three?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

**** The Bucks


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Jeezus, I need a beer...This is so frustrating.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Do or die.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lol the bucks still wont make the playoffs in the east how pathetic is that?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

God damnit!!!! Wtf!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Derek Fishers defense tonight has been probably the worst Ive seen all season from him. Thats saying a lot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

pick and pop with Kobe and Vlad damnit!! Do it Phil!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Only way we have a chance is Kobe is driving every time.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Why we are going to lose tonight


Defense
Defense
Bucks Bench
Mo Williams
stupid tech by Bynum
Defense


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bucks are shooting 76 percent in the 4th...compared to the Lakers 33 percent.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gotta play defense.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

D up damnit!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Great D by Fish on Mo forcing a TO.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good defense right there. Forced a time out. Gotta keep it up. No hope without D.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Good-bye Bogut...get the eff out!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

We need to win this one. We need to build up with the confidence for Friday nights game against Boston.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I wish we had a chance to sign Mo Williams. Damn.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If Odom shoots another three pointer, I'm going to hunt him down. WTF.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Odom for wide open 3


Clank


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Why is Lamar shooting threes????


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bucks are in the penalty and we still have a few fouls to give. Hopefully, we can make our FTs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF is up with our lineup.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Clunk. Horrible shot by Kobe.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow. This game is just not for us.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Too little, too late. The Lakers are toast.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

We get a defensive stop here and we still have a chance.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers deserve the loss tonight. To many bad shots. To bad of defense by everyone. Poor rotations by Phil. All around poor effort on both ends of the floor.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

That its game over.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Horrible foul....just atrocious.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****tiest foul call on Luke ever!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kobe will get a three here guys, to cut off the lead. But we're still going to lose.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> ****tiest foul call on Luke ever!


It was Fisher


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Why we are going to lose tonight
> 
> 
> Defense
> ...


That single point by Bynums tech didnt cost us the game. In fact, Keeping Bynum out for so long and letting guys like Bogut kill us inside when Mihm was unable to do anything killed us.

Kobe not being able to stay in front of Redd in the third quarter killed us.

Derek Fisher getting more minutes than Farmar killed us tonight.

Stupid three point jump shots by Odom and Kobe even when we didnt need it, killed us.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Surpised we went to Luke. Now make them FT's.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> That single point by Bynums tech didnt cost us the game.


It didnt. But it was a monumentum killer. Bynum had a bucket before that, then he opened his mouth and missed 1 FT and gave a freebie to the Buck.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

its time to start chucking 3 bombs


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Game Ovah


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> It didnt. But it was a monumentum killer. Bynum had a bucket before that, then he opened his mouth and missed 1 FT and gave a freebie to the Buck.


Dude, Lakers had no momentum. The only momentum anyone had was Redd owning us every time he touched the ball.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Seems like we have no heart tonight. LO is MIA.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

well this is a game where having a defender like Ariza would have helped us. We could have stuck Trevor on Redd and allowed Kobe to do his thing.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

this loss sucks. If we cant beat the cellar dwellers of the eastern conference how do we expect to do anything in the playoffs. We wont be taken seriously until we start beating the teams we should beat.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Just like last season, this team will never get five in a row.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Dude, Lakers had no momentum. The only momentum anyone had was Redd owning us every time he touched the ball.


Bro,we really had in that stretch even though we were down by just 4 (?) points, The Lakers were slowly creeping back up for the game, Bynum scored on one poessesion, we got a defensive stop on the other end and then Bynum was fouled. I dont know why he opened his mouth when the ref called a foul for him. Redd didnt really own us in the closing period. Mo Williams did. Anyway, I never said it was the reason we lost, it did attribute. Like I said Defense and the Bucks bench owned us.

But whatever, we lost.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

tomorrow Ric Bucher will be saying Kobe demanded a trade to the bucks.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im gonna stuff my face and drink until i pass out tomorrow just so i can forget this game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Is it terrible i was wishing for Michael Redd to break his ankle? I know its jus a game...



BUT NOT ****ING TO ME!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Bro,we really had in that stretch even though we were down by just 4 (?) points, The Lakers were slowly creeping back up for the game, Bynum scored on one poessesion, we got a defensive stop on the other end and then Bynum was fouled. I dont know why he opened his mouth when the ref called a foul for him. Redd didnt really own us in the closing period. Mo Williams did. Anyway, I never said it was the reason we lost, it did attribute. Like I said Defense and the Bucks bench owned us.
> 
> But whatever, we lost.


Come on man. If 1 point from a tech can kill a teams run, then they need to get a reality check and grow some nuts. Because thats how the NBA works. MANY times Kobe has picked up idiotic techs. What killed us we couldn't stop dribble penetration. Redd went off for near 20 points in the 3rd, and Lamar and Kobe were taking turns bricking horrific jumpers in the second half.

The reality is, you could say Luke air balling is the reason we lost. Kobe bricking almost all of his final shots is the reason we lost. Odom not making any of his shots is the reason we list. Mihm failing to defend Bogut is the reason we lost. (This could go on for hours).

No defense, no win. The bench didn't show up tonight to bail out there starters, and no one wanted to play defense on any of the guards. No Kobe, no Derek, No Farmar, no stoppers tonight and the better team won because of it.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Dont stuff yourself tomorrow. There's a good chance y'all are going to throw it up on Friday night.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

A couple of myths that need to be defunct about this game: 1. Kobe's defense on Redd did not cost us the game. There was only about three times where Kobe was beat off the dribble by Redd in this game. Every other time Kobe was stopped by a screen and our rotations were either too strong or to soft. 2. Taking out Farmer did not cost us the game. Assuming you guys are complaining about Fishers D, Farmer wasn't any better at all against screens.

What cost us the game:
1. *Defensive rotation*: the Bucks involved our guards in screens where in the first quarter, Vlade did a great job at stopping the penetration. After half time Vlade would come over too strong forcing an un wanted double team which Redd picked apart all day...or Vldae would come to soft and Mo Williams would get in the paint.

2. *Poor second quarter*: Because we had to really on Vujacic, Walton, and Mihm our second unit defensively was very suspect and allowed the Bucks to get confidence for the second half.

3. *No Kwame:* That forced Phil to use Mihm a lot more than he needed to. The fourth quarter was won by the Bucks Bigs and must of it was Mihm's fault so I think I speak for everybody when I say "**** You, Kwame!!"

4. *Improper use of Vlade on offense*: Why the hell are the lakers using Odom with the pick and pop? They have a ****ing good shooter in Vlade and the Lakers have yet this season use Vlade right.

5. *Lamar Odom:* I did not even know he was playing in the second half - that's how lack luster he was with a defense that was so focused on kobe.

6. *Defense on kobe:* which was oustanding and forced kobe to facilitate all game and never had an offensive rythmn.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Oh well, cant win 'em all..time to go to Boston and take care of bizzniss!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Come on man. If 1 point from a tech can kill a teams run, then they need to get a reality check and grow some nuts. Because thats how the NBA works. MANY times Kobe has picked up idiotic techs. What killed us we couldn't stop dribble penetration. Redd went off for near 20 points in the 3rd, and Lamar and Kobe were taking turns bricking horrific jumpers in the second half.
> 
> The reality is, you could say Luke air balling is the reason we lost. Kobe bricking almost all of his final shots is the reason we lost. Odom not making any of his shots is the reason we list. Mihm failing to defend Bogut is the reason we lost. (This could go on for hours).
> 
> No defense, no win. The bench didn't show up tonight to bail out there starters, and no one wanted to play defense on any of the guards. No Kobe, no Derek, No Farmar, no stoppers tonight and the better team won because of it.



Dude, chill. Read my posts again. I said we lost because of DEFENSE and the fact that the Bucks Bench outdid and outscored ours. I was simply upset with the fact that Bynum's action that cost us 1 or 2 if you want to count the one that he missed attributed with the lost.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The One said:


> 4. *Improper use of Vlade on offense*: Why the hell are the lakers using Odom with the pick and pop? They have a ****ing good shooter in Vlade and the Lakers have yet this season use Vlade right.


It always baffles me why we dont use the pick and pop with Vlade and Kobe. Or even with Cook when he was here.


----------



## Sex&Violence (Jun 1, 2007)

I remember a **** load of times when Cook pick and popped with Kobe. It goes like this, Kobe is outside the 3 point line, Cook comes and sets a pick, Kobe uses the pick and is double teamed, Kobe passes it to a wide open Cook for the 3! But yeah Mo Williams totally smoked the Lakers tonight.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

2 things
vlad is our best big man shooter, if Kobe runs a play on the post post with anyone it should be with vladdy
Critt is our best defensive PG, phil needs to put him on opposing Pgs when fisher and farmer can't handle them


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Whatever guys this game is over...we lost...

All ****ty teams have to beat good teams once in a while...

lets move on to Boston tomorrow which is a game I think we should win because Boston hasnt played anyone that good..


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Whatever guys this game is over...we lost...
> 
> All ****ty teams have to beat good teams once in a while...
> 
> lets move on to Boston tomorrow which is a game I think we should win because Boston hasnt played anyone that good..


I'm a fan of both teams and don't really know who to root for, but you're really really underestimating Boston. I mean, Garnett, Allen and Pierce plus a 9-1 record is self explanatory. They have played some good teams, including Denver who they had a 41 point lead on at one point in the game. Anyways, they've blown out everyone they've played save for Toronto, Miami and Orlando.


----------

